# Brag and thank you...



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

1st: - thank you to Robin and Carlos for helping us with a handler today, so Gabor could show and koer two males in the working class. :hug::hug: When I contacted Robin for a handler to help run Quasi around the ring (Gabor would stack, do off leash and koer) - she jumped in and got a handler immediately. We had not met Robin or Carlos before in person (know them from the boards) and really appreciate their support.

Scheld was the judge and was smiling at Gabor, as he jumped back and forth between the two males, Quasi and Griff - he did the off leash running, stacking on both, handling for Griff and both koers. All today - thank you to the club, so people form out of town could get down and on the road.

Both males are KK1: Quasi HOT (training, titling, koer) and Griff breeder HOT (training, titling, koer). This makes all our males HOT KK1 (Enzo and Frodo WUSV/FCI, Quasi and Griff - from our breeding).


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Sue,
Your dogs were awesome! Gabor is a very nice man, and handled those 2 boys perfectly.
*BTW...I'm in love with Quasi *...and so were most people there!
Bitework was excellent on both dogs! CONGRATS!!
We were happy to help in any way! ANYTIME!
WONDERFUL DOGS!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh wish I was there!!! Any pictures???


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

The club took pictures...and Julie Richards (Alta Toll-Haus) was hanging with us...she was taking pictures...someone should have some up within a few days???
Robin


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Yay! Quasi is Killians sire! So I'm ALWAYS interested in what goes on with Sue and Quasi!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Victoria,
Quasi is a very nice male! Full of character and self confidence...he turned quite a few heads today! Sue and Gabor have all the *right* to be highly proud of both those dogs!
Judge Scheld is an excellent judge to present the WL dog to...
He judges each dog fairly...I would recommend him to any owner or breeder of the WL dog.

I can only hope to see more WL's being presented in the near future.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I can not say enough about the support from Robin and Carlos. People I talked to were suprised that we had not met before and when we asked for support, no hesitation. 

That is what it should be about. Not based on specific kennel/breeder affiliation, transactions, business, etc - but support. That is how I grew up in the sport years ago and how Menlo Park was when I was in CA. That is how it is with the groups that we know in Europe and some people here. I did not have a dog from Randy Tyson, yet she supported me 1000% in training, titling and showing him, from the time he was a puppy to the day he died.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

robinhuerta said:


> Sue,
> Your dogs were awesome! Gabor is a very nice man, and handled those 2 boys perfectly.
> *BTW...I'm in love with Quasi *...and so were most people there!
> Bitework was excellent on both dogs! CONGRATS!!
> ...


 
:laugh:
That is the running joke with Frod and Quasi. Jim nicknamed Frodo the punk and Quasi the hunk.....


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations Sue!!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats! What a great weekend for all!


----------

